# Can someone edit an old (ca 1861) photo?



## DavesBonnyLass (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a very old and precious family photo that's in pretty bad shape. Is there someone who would like a challenge cleaning it up? 

As this is the only reason for joining this forum, I haven't joined as a premium member and can't post the photo, but would really appreciate hearing from someone who can help out by regular email. 

Anxious to hear from anyone!
Christine


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 30, 2010)

You can also try posting it through a free internet picturesite like photobucket. So everyone can see what your talking about. 'Bad shape' can mean so many things.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2010)

Let me see it..  If I think I can clean it up in 15 minutes Ill do it pro bono.  But If it is more, Ill let someone else take a stab at it.


----------



## flyingember (Jun 30, 2010)

I do a little of this for my business I'll do one for free if you're ok with me using it for marketing.  I scanned in several hundred old family photos dating back to the early 1900s a few years ago.

kevin@blazingcircle.com


----------

